# Gibbon � Jun. 20 2010 to October 23, 2010 :�( :�(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Gibbon – Jun. 20 2010 to October 23, 2010 :’( :’(*

Gibbon died last night at 3:20 am. His brother had inflicted a bite wound on his muzzle underneath his nose. I had seen these before, but they usually heal up well. Not for Gibbon.


















He was acting very sorry for himself, but some rats will do that even over a toe bite. They will act quiet, and lethargic but later on will just jump up and be fine. Rats often do hunker down when injured until they are better. But Gibbon’s muzzle wouldn’t stop bleeding. He wouldn’t allow pressure on it even through I tried, and I didn’t have any flour, but even then it was too close to his nose to try. So I just left it, and he lay flat on my lap as I talked to him and stroked him. Later on, it seemed to have stopped, but it took a very very long time. His ears were pale and cold, so I put down a bowl of Ensure and water, and he drank some water and then devoured the Ensure that Pocky had left. Then I noticed his nose was bleeding again…sigh :/ I curled up around him to keep him warm and he slept, then I dozed off. I woke up to a strange vibration, and found that he had gotten himself inside the liner of the comforter and seemed panicky, so I turned the light on, found the hole to get him out and pulled him out. This is when I knew something else was going on. His body was vibrating, and then he started a mild upward jerk of his head, then the snapping of the teeth. I held him and talked to him through his seizures until he was gone. I am thinking he must’ve had a clotting disorder but its still a terrible shock.









My friend told me soon after they arrived on Tuesday night that Rhesus was the one who needed me, and I thought that was funny since the lightning bolt that hit me was Gibbon. Now I know WHY Rhesus was going to need me, since he was going to be alone after this night. No more Monkey Boys…just one left.









I felt I had to name this boy quickly and he was named within half an hour of meeting him.


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Gibbon – Jun. 20 2010 to October 23, 2010 :’( :’(*

:-[ So sorry to hear about your loss, poor little guy. You did all you could for him though *hugs* He was a real cutie

Run free Gibbon x


----------



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Gibbon – Jun. 20 2010 to October 23, 2010 :’( :’(*

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. He was beautiful, and I'm sure he knew you were with him til the end. RIP lil one.<3


----------

